# How much is effective?



## Chrishaglerr (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I've been making M&P soap now for close to 2 years and just decided to switch from WSP suspension base to WSP baby buttermilk, mostly for the oat extract and that its detergent free.

My only concern is the lather. Right out of the package it had a nice creamy lather, but once I added my normal oils that usually add to my suspension base, there's barely any lather left!

Here's the oils that I have been adding for TWO pounds of base.

2tsp Aloe Vera oil
1tsp Castor oil
1tsp Shea Butter
1tbsp Fragrance

Is that too much oils/butters?
In my suspension base, adding those oils never effected the lather, but with this new base, it cuts it dramatically.

Also, how much oil/butter per pound is usually actually needed to get the benefits of the oil? Such as my Aloe oil, is 2tsp too much? Or can I go 1tsp or even less and still get the benefits?

Any help would be much appreciated as I'm pretty stumped! Thanks everyone.

-Chris Hagler


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't' really think it is too much oils, but I do know that Shea butter will inhibit lather.  Maybe try omitting that.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 19, 2015)

The amt of additives look Ok to me too.  I think it is the base.  Have you tried SFIC ones?  I am a fan of those, fewer additives/higher purity to begin with.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's the ingredients: Sodium Cocoate, Propylene Glycol , Sodium Stearate, Glycerin, Water, Sorbitol, Butyris Lac (Buttermilk) Powder, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Flour, Honey, Calendula Officinalis (Calendula) Flower Extract, Titanium Dioxide.

Looks like you have to use a lesser amount of additives for this base.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (Mar 19, 2015)

lisamaliga said:


> Here's the ingredients: Sodium Cocoate, Propylene Glycol , Sodium Stearate, Glycerin, Water, Sorbitol, Butyris Lac (Buttermilk) Powder, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Flour, Honey, Calendula Officinalis (Calendula) Flower Extract, Titanium Dioxide.
> 
> Looks like you have to use a lesser amount of additives for this base.




Thank you so much. Do you think a base with lesser additives already in it would be a better choice? Such as a plain white detergent free or maybe even a Shea butter?


----------

